# Worst film ever made



## Tommy Tainant (Oct 23, 2017)

Films that are so bad that they mesmerise.

1. *Rocky Horror Picture Show *- great if you are watching with a load of drunken students but unwatchable in a sober state.

2. *The Patriot* - Mel Gibson rewrites the War of Independence as the War to free the slaves. Take a sick bag.

3. *Starship Trooper* - something vaguely fascist about this piece of crap.

4. *Yentl* - Babs makes her last film for good reason.

5.* Hawk the Slayer* - mythical fantasy that misuses a host of great actors including Jack Palance. If you havent seen it then you are in for a treat.. 

Can you top this list ?


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 23, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Films that are so bad that they mesmerise.
> 
> 1. *Rocky Horror Picture Show *- great if you are watching with a load of drunken students but unwatchable in a sober state.
> 
> ...



Hah!  A friend of mine has watched Hawk the Slayer off and on for years, reveling in how campy and crappy it is.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 23, 2017)

Hell yeah! Rocky Umpteen!(The latest)

Brokeback Mountain

Yentl (yeah)

Son of the Mask

Reefer Madness


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Oct 23, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Films that are so bad that they mesmerise.
> ...


They aimed for mystical and ended up with a group of actors tramping round the woods looking for a script.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 23, 2017)

Blair Witch Project


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 23, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



You have no idea, you Welsh faggot.

People still gather and watch that movie and throw hot dogs at the screen annually.

That's annually, not anally, you perv.


----------



## aaronleland (Oct 23, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Brokeback Mountain



I know, right. How can you concentrate on a movie while working a raging hard on?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 23, 2017)

aaronleland said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Brokeback Mountain
> ...


----------



## gipper (Oct 23, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Films that are so bad that they mesmerise.
> 
> 1. *Rocky Horror Picture Show *- great if you are watching with a load of drunken students but unwatchable in a sober state.
> 
> ...


Love The Patriot.  

Lots of dead limeys.


----------



## Geaux4it (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Oct 23, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Films that are so bad that they mesmerise.
> 
> 1. *Rocky Horror Picture Show *- great if you are watching with a load of drunken students but unwatchable in a sober state.
> 
> ...



Hudson Hawk

Howard the Duck

Every M Night Shyamalan movie!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 23, 2017)

Shaq Fu?

The Alladin Shaq?


----------



## bodecea (Oct 23, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Films that are so bad that they mesmerise.
> 
> 1. *Rocky Horror Picture Show *- great if you are watching with a load of drunken students but unwatchable in a sober state.
> 
> ...


Song of Norway....Florence Henderson in a cheap Sound of Music knock-off.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Oct 23, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Seriously ? I thought it was just me.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Oct 23, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Films that are so bad that they mesmerise.
> ...


Shocker.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 23, 2017)

Judge Dredd....I mean c'mon...


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 23, 2017)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Films that are so bad that they mesmerise.
> ...



Shyamalan has good and bad movies.


----------



## petro (Oct 23, 2017)

Aramageddon, Lethal Weapon, The Running Man.


----------



## godsandmen (Oct 23, 2017)

Eegah from 1962





[/IMG]


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Oct 23, 2017)

petro said:


> Aramageddon, Lethal Weapon, The Running Man.


 Harsh, could make a case for all 3 of those.


----------



## Borillar (Oct 23, 2017)

Robot Monster - 1953 Monster is a guy in a gorilla suit with a diving helmet.
Plan 9 From Outer Space - 1959
Battle Beyond The Stars - 1980
Superman 3 / Batman & Robin - Can't decide which is the worst superhero movie ever.
Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy - A documentary on the mating habits of protozoa would have been more of a "thriller" than this snorefest.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 23, 2017)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Blair Witch Project


That movie literally gave me seizures. 

I hate that hand held camera crap and combined with the incessant screaming and snotty sounding raspy breathing good grief, it made me nauseous.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 23, 2017)

Any movie directed by Mel Gibson.  Mel, no more slow motion!  We get it.

Pink Flamingos!  Everyone should see it once, nobody should see it twice.

Adam Sandler movies except Punchdrunk Love.


----------



## Rocko (Oct 23, 2017)

petro said:


> Aramageddon, Lethal Weapon, The Running Man.



3 awesome movies


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 23, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Films that are so bad that they mesmerise.
> 
> 1. *Rocky Horror Picture Show *- great if you are watching with a load of drunken students but unwatchable in a sober state.
> 
> ...


1. Agree
2. Meh
3. Crazy cult classic with a huge following.
4. Never seen it. The title alone drove me off.
5. Never heard of it.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Oct 23, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



When Sixth Sense came out this lass told me I would never figure out what was going on and five minutes into the movie I knew he was dead and left the movie...

I saw Jacobs Ladder and that is how I knew.

So all of his movie just are boring for me...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 23, 2017)

Chariots of Fire is one of the worst. It was paired with Alien at the drive in.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 23, 2017)

In no particular order:

Heaven's Gate

Ishtar

Battlefield Earth

Waterworld

All the Jaws sequels

All the Raiders of the Lost Ark sequels


----------



## Stasha_Sz (Oct 23, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Films that are so bad that they mesmerise.
> 
> 1. *Rocky Horror Picture Show *- great if you are watching with a load of drunken students but unwatchable in a sober state.
> 
> ...


I would probably disagree on Patriot & Starship Trooper, though had Gibson stuck with the true to life inspiration for his character, Francis Marion & had Heinlein's book been followed more scrupulously, they would have been far better movies.

Since someone else has already tossed in an Ed Wood stinker, let me add a few explosive regurgitators to the  mix:
Gigli: OMG!! I had to sit through this pile of fecal matter with a date who said she HAD to see it. Needless to say, that was our last date.
Spice World: Daddy/daughter day at the movies. Left almost wishing I had a son instead.
JJ Abrams Star Trek films, (all of them): I wish someone would take Abrams' toys away so he would go home & quit making movies.
Yentl: Yeah, awful is too kind a word for that film.
Django Unchained: Tarentino once again proving he, not Abrams, is the most over-rated director in Hollywood.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 23, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Films that are so bad that they mesmerise.
> 
> 1. *Rocky Horror Picture Show *- great if you are watching with a load of drunken students but unwatchable in a sober state.
> 
> ...



The first two are watchable.

2001 a Space Odyssey, now there's a film you need something strong to watch, or else fall asleep.


----------



## deanrd (Oct 23, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Films that are so bad that they mesmerise.
> 
> 1. *Rocky Horror Picture Show *- great if you are watching with a load of drunken students but unwatchable in a sober state.
> 
> ...


Yentl was Barbra Streisand's last movie?  You sure about that?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 23, 2017)

gipper said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Films that are so bad that they mesmerise.
> ...



Two great American heroes, Mel Gibson, an Australian anti-Semite and Heath Ledger, an Australian....


----------



## deanrd (Oct 23, 2017)

Starship Trooper was about the way the GOP views the world.  With fantasy science.  Because we know how much the GOP believes in science.


----------



## norwegen (Oct 23, 2017)

Attack of the Killer Tomatoes.  I saw the whole thing, though, because I watched it with a bunch of friends.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 23, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Films that are so bad that they mesmerise.
> ...


Aw! C'mon!  All of Stanley Kubrick's films are great!


----------



## Coyote (Oct 23, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Films that are so bad that they mesmerise.
> 
> 1. *Rocky Horror Picture Show *- great if you are watching with a load of drunken students but unwatchable in a sober state.
> 
> ...



Erasorhead

Couldn't figure out what the hell was going on...


----------



## Coyote (Oct 23, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Hell yeah! Rocky Umpteen!(The latest)
> 
> Brokeback Mountain
> 
> ...



Reefer Madness is hysterical.....


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 23, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Are they? 2001 a Space Odyssey was so bad, so boring. Half way through the film someone started to speak and I was like, right, okay, the film starts now, and then more bullshit, so I turned it off. No idea what happens at the end. 

AI was okay, I liked Full Metal Jacket, it's was okay too, a Clockwork Orange I thought he could have got the message across in about 5 minutes instead of 2 hours, and so it was like watching filling. I don't think I've seen anything of his before 2001 a Space Odyssey. Eyes Wide Shut, I hardly remember anything about that film other than Cruise and his wife in the bathroom together and I have no idea what they were doing there. The Shining, well, I read the book and it was great, but the film, I hardly remember that either.


----------



## petro (Oct 23, 2017)

deanrd said:


> Starship Trooper was about the way the GOP views the world.  With fantasy science.  Because we know how much the GOP believes in science.


Dumb and Dumber...worst movie and reminds me of you.


----------



## Borillar (Oct 23, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Blair Witch Project
> ...


There was a recent monster movie made in the same manner... think it was called "Cloverfield". All the moving and noise made the movie unwatchable, IMHO.


----------



## deanrd (Oct 23, 2017)

petro said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Starship Trooper was about the way the GOP views the world.  With fantasy science.  Because we know how much the GOP believes in science.
> ...


Successfully hilarious?


----------



## norwegen (Oct 23, 2017)

Tommy Tucker's Tooth

Tommy and the Cool Mule

Tommy Boy

Tommy


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 23, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


Paths of Glory, Dr. Strangelove (or how I learned to love the bomb), Barry Lyndon, Spartacus, Lolita.  All great films.  I suggest you start with the most accessible namely Spartacus and Dr. Strangelove.


----------



## MaryL (Oct 23, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Films that are so bad that they mesmerise.
> 
> 1. *Rocky Horror Picture Show *- great if you are watching with a load of drunken students but unwatchable in a sober state.
> 
> ...


6.  *"Wild at heart"* by that incompetent boob, John lynch.  Oh you forgot that atrocity, that supernova of bad cinema . A cine-graphic holocaust. I walked out of that monstrosity after 20 minutes and demanded my money back, and GOT IT. It was amazingly bad.  Garbage, trash irrefutable irredeemable rubbish.
7) *"Straw Dogs"* by the purulent  vulgar  Sam Pakinpah, master of needless  violence, gore and  gimmicks. Blood and circuses. A waste of time and celluloid.
8) "*American Buffalo".*  A train wreck of good intentions. Bad writing, self aware, Memet at his best, worst, I can't tell. Can anyone?
9) *"No country for old men*".   OK, not a bad movie, the Coen brothers missed the mark here. They should have called this "no reason to watch". Watch Fargo or raising Arizona instead, far more satisfying.
10) Anything with *Steven Segal* . I try to keep a open mind, but let's not get carried away.


----------



## petro (Oct 23, 2017)

deanrd said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



In a clueless sense, absolutely. I laugh at every post.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 23, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



I don't think that's going to happen. Nothing much about Kubrick makes me want to seek out his other work.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 23, 2017)

deanrd said:


> Starship Trooper was about the way the GOP views the world.  With fantasy science.  Because we know how much the GOP believes in science.


so i was right.....you see republicans everywhere...geezus dean get a life....


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 24, 2017)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


I saw Jacob's Ladder too. I thought it was pretentious. 

I loved Sixth Sense. Well done.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 24, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Films that are so bad that they mesmerise.
> ...


Yeah but the book is awesome. 
Read the book and watch the movie. While stoned. Awesome.


----------



## miketx (Oct 24, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Films that are so bad that they mesmerise.
> 
> 1. *Rocky Horror Picture Show *- great if you are watching with a load of drunken students but unwatchable in a sober state.
> 
> ...


Yes, Braveheart. A movie based on a set of conditions that never happened and would never have been stood for no mater what the consequences.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 24, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I enjoyed both movies.  Definitely quite different feel to each, but I think both did pretty well in their own ways.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 24, 2017)

miketx said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Films that are so bad that they mesmerise.
> ...



Well we don't really know that..which is why it's not considered a documentary. 

One of my all time faves along with Titanic!

No apologies!


----------



## petro (Oct 24, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Aramageddon, Lethal Weapon, The Running Man.
> ...


I stand by my picks. Most overrated Hollywood triteful crap I ever watched with big name actors.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 24, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



I enjoyed Braveheart, but Titanic?  Ugh, no!  I hated that movie.  Kate Winslet's performance was awful.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 24, 2017)

petro said:


> Aramageddon, Lethal Weapon


Wow, to me those are two of the best.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. To me, the most boring film I have ever seen is the Adam Sandler film named Spanglish.


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 24, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Films that are so bad that they mesmerise.
> 
> 1. *Rocky Horror Picture Show *- great if you are watching with a load of drunken students but unwatchable in a sober state.
> 
> ...




How did Patriot make it to #2 ?  it was not that "bad" of a film to be on an all time bad film list.  The film was mostly about his children, not freeing slaves, no idea where you get this from. Maybe you were unhappy with the outcome  of the film when the British lost?  of course they were made to look like idiots, so maybe that was a little unfair of Mel.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Oct 24, 2017)

Yarddog said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Films that are so bad that they mesmerise.
> ...





Yarddog said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Films that are so bad that they mesmerise.
> ...


You are barking up the wrong tree. I could enjoy any number of films where the British Empire gets its arse kicked.
My problem with this one is the dishonesty. I suspect that it stems from Mel. The War of Independence was the war of white independence. The Brits were offering freedom to any slaves who came over to their side. Mel paints himself and his cause as being on the side of the slaves. Its laughable and dishonest and the film cannot be taken seriously.

I am not claiming that the Brits were being totally altruistic but they were a century ahead of the US in this respect.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Rough-Crossings-Britain-American-Revolution/dp/0099536072&tag=


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Oct 24, 2017)

miketx said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Films that are so bad that they mesmerise.
> ...


Which parts do you have a problem with ?


----------



## miketx (Oct 24, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



*A movie based on a set of conditions that never happened and would never have been stood for no mater what the consequences.
*
I thought my statement was clear.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Oct 24, 2017)

miketx said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Not really. Perhaps you could provide some detail ?


----------

